# Dịch vụ sửa tổng đài điện thoại nội bộ TPHCM



## hanhanh0106 (6 Tháng sáu 2020)

Công ty viễn thông Global chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ sửa chữa điện thoại bàn , tổng đài điện thoại nội bộ tất cả các dòng , với đội ngũ kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp , làm việc uy tín , chất lượng , giá cả phải chăng tại TPHCM
- Sửa điện thoại bàn mất tín hiệu
- Điện thoại bàn không gọi được ra ngoài
- Điện thoại bàn bị rè
- Điện thoại bàn đổ chuông liên tục
- Điện thoại bàn bị hồi âm chuông
- Tổng đài điện thoại không hoạt động
- Tổng đài điện thoại cháy nổ
- Tổng đài điện thoại mất nguồn
- Gọi vào không nghe lời chào
- Ghi âm lại lời chào
- Di dời tổng đài điện thoại đến vị trí mới
- Di dời điện thoại bàn đến vị trí khác
- Lắp mới hệ thống tổng đài điện thoại
- Thi công line điện thoại bàn mới
- Sửa line điện thoại bàn
- Nâng cấp hệ thống tổng đài đang dùng
- Làm gọn hệ thống dây về tổng đài
Gọi tư vấn MIỄN PHÍ qua Hotline : 0772427242
Dịch vụ sửa điện thoại bàn của chúng tôi xin phục vụ quý khách ở khắp TPHCM và các tỉnh lân cận :
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 1
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 2
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 3
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 4
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 5
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 6
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 7
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 8
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 9
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 10
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 11
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận 12
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận Gò Vấp
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận Bình Thạnh
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận Tân Bình
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận Bình Tân
- Sửa điện thoại bàn Quận Bình Chánh

Global Telecom xin cam kết với quý khách hàng :
- Tư vấn đúng nhu cầu
- Không phát sinh chi phí khi làm
- Đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp , có trách nhiệm
- Gọi là có mặt trong 30p
Cảm ơn quý khách đã tin tưởng sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
 Công ty TNHH Công nghệ TM DV Viễn thông Global
     Địa chỉ : 62/20/16 Huỳnh Khương An , Phường 5 , Quận Gò Vấp , TPHCM
 Hotline : 0772427242


----------



## hanhanh0106 (12 Tháng sáu 2020)

0772427242


----------

